# Fluorescent puppy is world's first transgenic dog



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

> *Fluorescent puppy is world's first transgenic dog
> 12:00 23 April 2009 by Ewen Callaway *
> 
> A cloned beagle named Ruppy – short for Ruby Puppy – is the world's first transgenic dog. She and four other beagles all produce a fluorescent protein that glows red under ultraviolet light.
> ...





























_Ruppy's puppys. The ones on the ends have the RFP gene, while the one in the centre does not. Ruppy was bred to a non-transgenic dog, and fluroescent puppies were born in the expected Mendelian ratio_


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I saw something similar on one of the Discovery/AP/? cable stations only they had fluorescent piglets.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> _Ruppy's puppys. The ones on the ends have the RFP gene, while the one in the centre does not. Ruppy was bred to a non-transgenic dog, and fluroescent puppies were born in the expected Mendelian ratio_


 
These guys are will soon be out of business!

http://www.suburbandoghouse.com/Ruff_Wear_Beacon_Dog_Safety_Light_p/rw-tb.htm


----------

